# Food Network Steak Cookoff



## Cliff H. (Jan 9, 2007)

This could be interesting.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_cc ... 28,00.html


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind judging that event! :P


----------



## john a (Jan 16, 2007)

I watched it last night (Wife taped it). Looked like the steaks were cooked too much for me.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 17, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> I watched it last night (Wife taped it). Looked like the steaks were cooked too much for me.



Its on again tonight and I agree, they look over cooked. and then they were talking about the grills being too hot when they hit the 350 degree mark. They also seem to be a bit toooo carried way with rubs and marinades, but what do I know..I just know what I like


----------



## Finney (Jan 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly.... Steaks for the contest *MUST* to be cooked to Medium.

Given that... What kind of steak contest could it be?  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly.... Steaks for the contest *MUST* to be cooked to Medium.
> 
> Given that... What kind of steak contest could it be?  :?



  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Awful lot of lighter fluid goin' on  
They only showed one team that used chimneys


----------



## cflatt (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah kinda interesting when they talk about needing an extra 30 mins to burn off that chemical taste


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> yeah kinda interesting when they talk about needing an extra 30 mins to burn off that chemical taste





			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Awful lot of lighter fluid goin' on
> They only showed one team that used chimneys



Rookies.

Griff


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 28, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Awful lot of lighter fluid goin' on
> They only showed one team that used chimneys



Lighter Fluid = Amateur


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 28, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's likely Kingsford is the biggest or maybe even only sponsor, so they might not even have a choice there.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 28, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i have this tivo'd but haven't watch it yet.  i was too busy watching the soprano's on a&e last night.



Thank you Brian.


----------



## john pen (Mar 29, 2007)

I dunno...maby its just me, but I loves my beef flavor..A little s and p and garlic is all I ever put on a steak; or even my briskets for that matter. The only thing that may vary is a dip in some butter (heart healthy) if Im having surf and turf. I have used some differant pepper mixes but never a rub or sauce.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm with you John, I'll experiment with different rubs and steak sauces on lesser cuts of beef, but on "good" steaks, it's the K.I.S.S. system.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 29, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'm with you John, I'll experiment with different rubs and steak sauces on lesser cuts of beef, but on "good" steaks, it's the K.I.S.S. system.



I'm with you fellers   

if its good beef I dont want to mask it, if its not then I will mess around with flavors...I think that was driven into me growing up when we raised cattle


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> 1 / Weber Kettle
> 1 / Hot bed of coals
> 1 / Slab of dead cow of your choice
> *3 to 4 minutes per side*
> ...


You'll burn it that way.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Scotty I think your quote from a while back of "Walking a cow through a warm kitchen" just about sums up steak doneness


----------



## squint (Mar 31, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> 1 / Weber Kettle
> 1 / Hot bed of coals
> 1 / Slab of dead cow of your choice
> 3 to 4 minutes per side
> ...



1 Cow
1 Sharp Knife
1 Cigarette Lighter

Add the potato & I'm set...


----------

